# Ccw question



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

So im newish to the conceal carry game (got mine last january). I know you can carry in places that sell alcohol as long as u arent consuming or already intoxicated. My question is what about the old signs that state something to the effect of "carrying a gun in this liquor establishment is a felony...."? Those are old signs posted before the law was changed a yr or 2 ago correct? Does one of those signs make it a prohibited carry zone? I can carry at walmart and they sell liquor/beer but the local kroger has an old sign in the corner of one of the front windows. Any link with info would be greatly appreciated. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I would need to see what the sign looks like. The only change to the law that you're referring to was carrying in a place that has a license to sell alcohol for consumption on premises. 

This is the standard sign:







If what you're seeing is different, look closely and see if there's a reference to the ORC. For the time being, I would refrain from carrying in that store.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Those signs are in reference to people who do not have a valid CCW. If they do not have a sign saying We Ban Guns or something of that nature you are fine. I believe this is the sign you are referring too. If it isn't my comments wrong.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes that is the sign i was referring to 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, if that's the sign then you should be legal.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My rule is if I see a sign they don't see my money.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree. I actually have little business cards that my boss at work gave me to hand out to businesses i come across with signs in the window. I think its a great idea to make ppl aware just what that sign is doing, which is keeping out law abiding citizens with a desire to protect themselves if the need arises. Thugs and gangbangers are still going to roll in your business with that hi point 9mm tucked in the waistband with who knows what for intentions. Me? ill go somewhere that appreciates and acknowledges my rights. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some interesting reading. 

http://www.vcdl.org/gue-intro

http://friendorfoe.us/

http://vacps.org/nra-anti-gun-organizations

http://gunowners.org/fs0302.htm <--- wow, this list is extensive.

Walter Cronkite was an unfriendly. Who knew?


Stand up for what you believe in folks!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> Those signs are in reference to people who do not have a valid CCW. If they do not have a sign saying We Ban Guns or something of that nature you are fine. I believe this is the sign you are referring too. If it isn't my comments wrong.


These signs are required posting by Federal Law for any establishment that sells alcohol. It does *NOT* forbid law abiding citizens from exercising their 2nd amendment rights while in the establishment.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> I would need to see what the sign looks like. The only change to the law that you're referring to was carrying in a place that has a license to sell alcohol for consumption on premises.
> 
> This is the standard sign:
> 
> ...


Is it legal to carry in an establishment with this sign? The small print says unless otherwise authorized by law.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

5Cent said:


> Is it legal to carry in an establishment with this sign? The small print says unless otherwise authorized by law.


Unless otherwise authorized by law, means law enforcement/government entities. Your concealed carry permit doesn't satisfy that requirement.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

5Cent said:


> Is it legal to carry in an establishment with this sign? The small print says unless otherwise authorized by law.


No it isn't and carries a misdemeanor 4 penalty if caught and arrested. The Ohio Revised Code gives business owners the option of posting a sign like this if they don't want CCW on their premises. If arrested the likely charge is ORC 2911.21 (A, 4) http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2911.21

(A) No person, without privilege to do so, shall do any of the following: 

(4) Being on the land or premises of another, negligently fail or refuse to leave upon being notified by signage posted in a conspicuous place or otherwise being notified to do so by the owner or occupant, or the agent or servant of either. 

and ORC 2923.126 (c, 3, a): http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.126v1

(3)

(a) Except as provided in division (C)(3)(b) of this section, the owner or person in control of private land or premises, and a private person or entity leasing land or premises owned by the state, the United States, or a political subdivision of the state or the United States, may post a sign in a conspicuous location on that land or on those premises prohibiting persons from carrying firearms or concealed firearms on or onto that land or those premises. Except as otherwise provided in this division, a person who knowingly violates a posted prohibition of that nature is guilty of criminal trespass in violation of division (A)(4) of section 2911.21 of the Revised Code and is guilty of a misdemeanor of the fourth degree. If a person knowingly violates a posted prohibition of that nature and the posted land or premises primarily was a parking lot or other parking facility, the person is not guilty of criminal trespass in violation of division (A)(4) of section 2911.21 of the Revised Code and instead is subject only to a civil cause of action for trespass based on the violation.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> Yes it is and carries a misdemeanor 4 penalty if caught and arrested. The Ohio Revised Code gives business owners the option of posting a sign like this if they don't want CCW on their premises. If arrested the likely charge is ORC 2911.21 (A, 4) http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2911.21
> 
> (A) No person, without privilege to do so, shall do any of the following:
> 
> ...


I think you meant "No, it isn't" ?


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

I think the actors in that list shouldn't use guns at work.....


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

ignantmike said:


> I think the actors in that list shouldn't use guns at work.....


 Bunch of hypocrites. That list is chock full of them that brandish firearms in movies. Practice what you preach...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I think you meant "No, it isn't" ?


Doh, good catch. I read illegal.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Unless otherwise authorized by law, means law enforcement/government entities. Your concealed carry permit doesn't satisfy that requirement.


Huntinbull is 100% correct, its been like this for years, don't fool yourselfs and think its ok. 

if I see a sign saying no weapons, I don't enter. ive even stopped shopping at one of my favorite army navy stores years ago that ive spent 1000's of dollars in because the owner posted a sign in the window. I even tried to explain to him how hes lost my business and the benefits of legally armed customers. he told me outright he doesn't care anymore, hes tired of gun violence... I told him hes misinformed and left the store.. too bad to because ive shopped that store since the 80's and really like going in there..


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

If they say no weapons dont

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

This sign is REQUIRED (as stated above) for any and all establishments that sell alcohol regardless if the alcohol is consumed on premises (bar/restaurant), or to go (supermarket, drive through). It must be posted in a conspicuous location. It does NOT prevent CC Licensed individuals from entering said location while armed. 
You don"t need to take my work for it... Educate yourself and read the Ohio Revised Code.
If it did, *no* armed CCW Licensee could enter *ANY* restaurant, *ANY* bar, or *ANY* grocery store that sold alcohol as these signs are required posting under ORC 4303.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

I dunno about that. Ive never seen them at any walmart that sells alcohol since the carrying in bars law passed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Call the permit information number on the sign. Yes you can carry in the establishment as long as this is the only sign posted. Also a No Guns sign does not have to reference the ORC.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shouldn't they teach the laws during your CCW training? Uh...


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

jeffyk84 said:


> I dunno about that. Ive never seen them at any walmart that sells alcohol since the carrying in bars law passed.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Walmart...
They are normally posted behind the customer service desk, or on the wall close to CS. Look next time you're there, I am sure you will find them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BigV said:


> Walmart...
> They are normally posted behind the customer service desk, or on the wall close to CS. Look next time you're there, I am sure you will find them.


Just me, but if they didn't want you to carry shouldn't they have them by the front door?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Just me, but if they didn't want you to carry shouldn't they have them by the front door?


Apparently you didn't read the entire thread...
Here is what I posted earlier:



> These signs are required posting by Federal Law for any establishment that sells alcohol. It does NOT forbid law abiding citizens from exercising their 2nd amendment rights while in the establishment.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

jeffyk84 said:


> I agree. I actually have little business cards that my boss at work gave me to hand out to businesses i come across with signs in the window. I think its a great idea to make ppl aware just what that sign is doing, which is keeping out law abiding citizens with a desire to protect themselves if the need arises. Thugs and gangbangers are still going to roll in your business with that hi point 9mm tucked in the waistband with who knows what for intentions. Me? ill go somewhere that appreciates and acknowledges my rights.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



The hi points are not just guns for scumbags and gangbangers. The have quite a following. There's even a group similar to OGF for hi point owners. My first 9mm was a hi point, carried it until I purchased a lc9. I still enjoy shooting it at the range, have a 9mm carbine, and at times still carry my hi point. They are an option for someone who can't afford something else. They are not Ruger, S&W, or Glock and don't pretend to be. They are a low cost way to exersize your right to bear arms ( which is not given by the 2nd amendment but protected by it).
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app
They are a no frills gun that is american made and have a unconditional lifetime warranty.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohio Law honors all signs that say No Firearms on the premises. Usually a circle with a slash and a handgun in the middle. See one of those you cant carry in there. A lot of states dont honor those , but Ohio does. This has nothing to do with alchohol. But if theres anything on the door saying you cant carry there, dont Its not worth losing your license


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

jeffyk84 said:


> So im newish to the conceal carry game (got mine last january). I know you can carry in places that sell alcohol as long as u arent consuming or already intoxicated. My question is what about the old signs that state something to the effect of "carrying a gun in this liquor establishment is a felony...."? Those are old signs posted before the law was changed a yr or 2 ago correct? Does one of those signs make it a prohibited carry zone? I can carry at walmart and they sell liquor/beer but the local kroger has an old sign in the corner of one of the front windows. Any link with info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't mean this negatively so please don't take it that way. Although people have good intentions on here, this is the last place you want to get legal advice. My suggestion is to get official legal counsel so you know for sure if you are with in your legal rights. Its hard bc you just want an answer and don't want to spend money on it, but if you do hold ccw insurance some of them give you the ability to ask real legal counsel questions who know the law in your state, at no extra cost. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread is 8 years old.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> This thread is 8 years old.


Dang it, got me again 🤣🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Shouldn't they teach the laws during your CCW training? Uh...


It all depends on which class you take for your CHL(CCW). If you take a class like most people do, its the NRA'S Basics of pistol shooting, which meets Ohio's requirements for citizens to obtain a CHL(CCW) permit, You do not get ANY legal advice or go over laws. If you take the NRA'S new Basic CCW Course, the course goes into some of the laws on CHL'S(CCW permit), and if you take the USCCA'S CHL(CCW) course, they also get into some of the legal stuff. If you want to know legal issues concerning the laws for concealed carry, contact your states attorney general or a lawyer that knows the laws on concealed carry.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got you too 😆


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

jeffyk84 said:


> So im newish to the conceal carry game (got mine last january). I know you can carry in places that sell alcohol as long as u arent consuming or already intoxicated. My question is what about the old signs that state something to the effect of "carrying a gun in this liquor establishment is a felony...."? Those are old signs posted before the law was changed a yr or 2 ago correct? Does one of those signs make it a prohibited carry zone? I can carry at walmart and they sell liquor/beer but the local kroger has an old sign in the corner of one of the front windows. Any link with info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If the sign says no guns then don't carry in that place. You could be charged with misdemeanor trespassing.


----------

